# Old Lady Lavender



## dOttY (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok, so I'm not a big fan of Lavender.  It reminds me of old ladies at bingo, for some reason!    But I think I might be in the minority as I know a lot of people that just love it!  (and no, they aren't old, nor do they play bingo, haha)

Here's another of my Lavender efforts...







For the life of me, I can't get a centred, internal swirl!


----------



## judymoody (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh, my goodness, that is stunning.  Stop worrying, your soaps are truly amazing.  I wish mine looked half as well.


----------



## Crafty Rose (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow that is amazing.

For the record, I also don't like lavender, a down fall as I love the colour purple so most people equate it with lavender.


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 14, 2011)

Forget about the centered internal swirl......those are just georgeous......and I LOVE purple as well


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 14, 2011)

I love that one.  :wink:


----------



## Elly (Oct 14, 2011)

lovely swirls and I love lavender


----------



## falldowngobump (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm  not a huge lavender scent lover either, but those soaps are beautiful!!!  I think I could stand the scent with those wonderful swirls.


----------



## trishwosere (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my Dotty's done it again, If my soaps looked like that I wouldn't give a fig that there wasn't an internal swirl. Gorgeous Dotty!!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 14, 2011)

Now THAT is NOT an "old lady" soap!  That is gorgeous!


----------



## BrittanyJRW (Oct 14, 2011)

(I hate lavender too) but it looks just gorgeous! Your photos are inspiring me to play with my tops more!


----------



## dieSpinne (Oct 14, 2011)

That is a beautiful soap!
The contrast is lovely and VIBRANT!

If Lavender is not your fave, how about one of the other purple florals like Hyacinth or Lilac or Sweet Pea?


----------



## LauraHoosier (Oct 14, 2011)

That is so beautiful!  I love the colors!  

So when you going to start teaching classes hmm?  lol jk


----------



## Araseth (Oct 14, 2011)

Love lavender and love this soap! So pretty ^_^


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Doesn't look old lady to me, looks fab!


----------



## KD (Oct 14, 2011)

That is beautiful soap.  I am not a big lavender fan either, but I recently switched to Bulgarian lavender.  I really like it.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 14, 2011)

It looks good to me!


----------



## Krisduff (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful soap.  I really like that colour purple.  Ifyou don't mind me asking, did you use mica to colour it?


----------



## newbie (Oct 14, 2011)

I second the coloring question. The contrast between the white and that deep purple is marvelous and the soap is beautiful. The color reminds me of mulberries. Willing to part with what you used to get that?

And don't worry, your soap will get snatched up in a heartbeat!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 14, 2011)

You should be proud of this one...it's beautiful!!


----------



## cinta (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm also not a fan of lavender, but last week I soaped BB's new FO lavender & chamomile (Huggies type...smells just like baby wipes!) and it is gorgeous, not your typical lavender at all. 

Your lavender soaps look lovely


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh is that a pretty soap!  The purple is gorgeous.  I love a nice lavender EO, I have a french one that is to die for.  It wasn't even that expensive.  I do not like the FOs, they smell like little old ladies!


----------



## vir99 (Oct 15, 2011)

That looks good enough to eat! I love lavender EO but not FO.


----------



## dOttY (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for such encouraging comments 

I used a liquid colour I purchased from a store here in Australia.  
I was worried at first, as when I mixed the swirling portion with the colourant, it was an ugly shade of grey!!  But rather than waste it, I soldiered on.  It started out as grey, then went a bluish purple and then to this colour that reminds me too, of mulberry.  I'm hoping it won't change upon cure.


----------



## Relle (Oct 15, 2011)

Lovely soap Dotty, I think you'll have to do an ITM swirl with a coathanger to get it in the middle. I like lavender but I'm not a LOL yet( I HOPE). My liquid colour came form Heirloom but its not that deep fushia colour like yours - who did you get yours from please.


----------



## dOttY (Oct 15, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Lovely soap Dotty, I think you'll have to do an ITM swirl with a coathanger to get it in the middle. I like lavender but I'm not a LOL yet( I HOPE). My liquid colour came form Heirloom but its not that deep fushia colour like yours - who did you get yours from please.



Hey Relle,
I have realised that my batter was at too thick of a trace.  I poured my 'white' and then from a high level, I poured the purple down the centre.  I did use a coathanger, but obviously it was too thick, and raised most of it to the surface.
My liquid is from Heirloom too.


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks good enough to eat! I am not a lav fan but make it for my neighbor.. People really seem to like it. I have a difficult time though making soap that I don't like...


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 16, 2011)

mmmm reminds me of Boysenberry icecream. Looks lovely.


----------



## Relle (Oct 16, 2011)

Your oils must have changed the purple colour because mine turn out that lavender shade or probably its the amount you put in. Would love mine to turn out like that.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## mom2tyler (Oct 20, 2011)

Those soaps are stunning - I love the color.


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Oct 20, 2011)

beautiful soap, I love it!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful soap ... love the colour and the style!


----------



## ewenique (Oct 23, 2011)

I love purple and that soap is totally gorgeous!


----------

